# Picture of my ewes and rams :)



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 25, 2017)

I wish to like my simple picture of my ewes and rams...
12 year old ram​


 

8 month ewe 


 
3 year old ewe 


 
A different ewes and ram





Some farms behind us 


 ​


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 25, 2017)

Your sheep seem substantially larger than most breeds I have seen here. Working with a ram that size, I would have to hope he was friendly   If he was angry, I would not want to have to handle him  The size of the tail and the facial structure are things completely new to me.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 26, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Your sheep seem substantially larger than most breeds I have seen here. Working with a ram that size, I would have to hope he was friendly   If he was angry, I would not want to have to handle him  The size of the tail and the facial structure are things completely new to me.



Yes, some rams are violent at times of mating and defending the herd and do not hear the one to enter and be difficult to deal with, and some of them are very satisfied at all times.
This tail shape is considered a store of fat (same camel).
Most often it will be very easy to deal with them ,But be careful about rams


----------



## Bruce (Dec 26, 2017)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> This tail shape is considered a store of fat (same camel).


Very curious and interesting! So in times of low food supply they can take some nutrition from the fat in their tail?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 26, 2017)

How often do you clip their wool?  Is the wool sold to make fiber?  Does the tail get in the way of functions like kidding, mating, pooping?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 26, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> How often do you clip their wool?  Is the wool sold to make fiber?  Does the tail get in the way of functions like kidding, mating, pooping?


I was wondering about this as well!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 26, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Very curious and interesting! So in times of low food supply they can take some nutrition from the fat in their tail?



Possible but not for long times, because they can not bear and endure like camels

It has the ability to withstand the hot weather, the cold and the snow too.
( It has strong structures )


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 26, 2017)

@Bayleaf Meadows 
@Goat Whisperer

We cut the sheep 's wool two or three times a year.
Currently wool is sold in very cheap amounts and some one throw it.

Tail things do not hinder her living things. At the time of male mating it has a special technique in lifting the tail through the head, the horns or the hand.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 26, 2017)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> Tail things do not hinder her living things. At the time of male mating it has a special technique in lifting the tail through the head, the horns or the hand.


Very interesting!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 26, 2017)

@Bruce 
@Goat Whisperer 
@Bayleaf Meadows 

I think this video will show you how rams doing that....






Sorry for this clip but it’s just For clarification ..


----------



## Bruce (Dec 26, 2017)

That sort of thing is OK here @kuwaiti-90, just usual animal husbandry stuff 
Looks like those boys have more to learn about mating than most animals. Must take practice to get the timing just right.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 26, 2017)

That is a smart ram. We post picture of animal parts, it is all part of raising livestock. There is no way you could have explained that as good as that video!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 27, 2017)

Indeed, we can discuss and show videos of animal sexual organs, mating rituals, and all of that manner of things. We just can't do any of that stuff where human animals are concerned.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 27, 2017)

Bruce said:


> That sort of thing is OK here @kuwaiti-90, just usual animal husbandry stuff
> Looks like those boys have more to learn about mating than most animals. Must take practice to get the timing just right.



Regarding the video,  I just respect the feeling of others towards it, yes its just usual animal husbandry stuff 

Some Yong rams  have the ability to learn faster because they see bigger rams and apply it, and some of their brains are locked  and take a long time to learn.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 27, 2017)

Baymule said:


> That is a smart ram. We post picture of animal parts, it is all part of raising livestock. There is no way you could have explained that as good as that video!



Yes, this is very clever, and there are other ways that lead to the same result
True, I prefer to bring the picture to the fullest for clarification.
I hope you like my subjects.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 27, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Indeed, we can discuss and show videos of animal sexual organs, mating rituals, and all of that manner of things. We just can't do any of that stuff where human animals are concerned.



thank you very much ...
Yes, I have seen some pictures and other themes, but I respect the feelings of others in all respects.
I am so satisfied with the introduction of other topics specialized in sheep and its living conditions alike.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 3, 2018)

@Girlies' Mum also her information more


----------

